# Difference between men and women



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 14, 2008)

All digitians are welcomed for put to their funny ,serious ,and different views that how men different from womens... 

Please refrain comparing physical appearance and bashing ....


I'll have to go with one difference ...

Women  are goddess and men are satan 

Though satan enjoys more time in life .....


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## utsav (Mar 14, 2008)

Saale apni gf se pooch ki uske aur tere beech kya antar hai


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

a man chooses


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 14, 2008)

Simple 

Women are much more than men

men is 3 letters
 & WOmen is 5

I repeat "*Women are much more than men*"


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

huuuuhhhhh????

wht is it going to serve...???

diff - men- women????


----------

